

Why Don't Babies Talk Like Adults? - amichail
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=why-dont-babies-talk

======
jamesbritt
"This E*Trade commercial is only the latest proof of what comedians and movie
directors have known for years: few things are as funny as a baby who talks
like an adult ..."

Well, let's not carried away. It's cute in small dosages.

EDIT: Just came across this:

    
    
         Get the Rest of the Article  
    
    

with a link to pay to read the full article.

~~~
izcs
this article was adapted from free blogs and u have to pay to read all of it?
seriously?

------
jaytee_clone
"Why don't adults talk like babies?" would be a more insightful question in my
opinion.

------
weeksie
Because they're stupid babies.

~~~
xenophanes
Hate moar?

------
wglb
My experience raising two children is that adults often talk to babies with
babytalk. we talked to our babies with adult language and they didn't really
use babytalk.

------
shrikant
So, uh, practice makes perfect, and babies just haven't been around in the
world long enough?

------
anamax
Market segmentation.

